# Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2005)

Hier kann über das Thema diskutiert werden.


----------



## muellerltbg (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Im Gegensatz zum Blinker hat die FuF halt schon den allgemeinen Abwärttrend gestoppt und hält jetzt die Verkaufzahlen.

Der Blinker wird wahrscheinlich auch noch ein wenig schrumpfen und sich dann auch wieder auf eine Verkaufszahl einpendeln.

Die Verkaufszahlen liegen halt niedriger als früher, weil es heutzutage mehr andere Zeitschriften, Internet, etc. gibt, wo sich Angler auch informieren können.


----------



## petrikasus (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

FuF hat in einer der letzten Ausgaben dazu eine Aussage getroffen. Man argumentiert den Wiederanstieg der Verkäufe (vor allem Neuabbo) mir der DVD.

Blinker gefiel mir nie so richtig gut, war für mich eher die B..dzeitung unter den Angelzeitschriften. FuF und R&R waren eher konstante Informationsträger.


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Moin Moin ,
ich finde die Zeitschriften im allgemeinen verkommen immer mehr zum Strachrohr der Industrie . Viel Werbung , wenig Informationen und was die Test angeht , da vermisse ich immer mehr die Meinungen der "einfachen Angler " , meist sind es "Profis" die sich da zu Wort melden .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Mac Gill (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Gibt es Zahlen zum AB-Magazin, die man Trendmäßig den o.G. Zahlen Gegenüberstellen könnte?

Anzahl Clicks, Downloads oder sowas in der Art?


----------



## Nordangler (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Also Michael da muß ich dir doch glatt ins Wort fallen. 

Jede der Zeitschriften muß sich erst einmal finanzieren. Das geht nun einmal nur über die Werbung. Wenn ich sehe, was die Zeitschrift heute kostet und was für eine gute Qualität die meisten der Zeitschriften hat, habe ich schon eine Menge Verständnis für die Verlage.
Dann haben die Zeitschriften es nicht einfach zum Vergleich mit dem Internet.
Hier herrscht klar ein stetiger Vormarsch. Nehmen wir dazu einmal das Anglerboard. Hier müßen die meisten Angler nichts bezahlen und können immer ihre Meinungen dazu gurken. Egal ob objektiv oder absoluter Schwachsinn, schreiben kann hier jeder. Dazu kostenlos. Das Anglerboard finanziert sich durch Werbeträger der Partner. Ich glaube der Kostenpunkt gegenüber den Verlage ist hier durchaus geringer. Vor allen, weil hier auch eine Memge Freiwilliger Helfer sind.
Das soll nicht heißen, das das Anglerboard besser oder schlechter ist, als die Zeitschriften. Es ist in erster Linie halt anders und anders aufgebaut.

Dann was sind normale Angler oder Profis. Oder bin ich ein Profi in deinem Sinne? 
Jeder der normalen Angler ist ein Profi. Ich lerne vom Jungangler genauso wie von einem alten Hasen.Nur fallen die Meinungen unterschiedlich aus. 
Und jeder der normalen Angler kann einen Artikel für eine Zeitschrift verfassen. Die Redakteure sind froh um Hilfe bei Artikeln. Denn nur so können sie auch andere Geschichten, Tests ect. bringen. Das dann nicht jeder normale Angler das Talent zum schreiben hat, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier. Aber auch da unterstützen dich die Redakteure, wenn der Artikel interessant ist.
Dann sollte man vieleicht auf die Erscheinung der Zeitschrift an sich achten. Erscheint sie alle 2 Wochen, einmal im Monat, vierteljährlich oder gar nur 2 mal im Jahr. Je nach Häufigkeit des Erscheinens kann man auch dementsprechend Infos und Tests besser bearbeiten und verfassen.

Auch ich bin nicht immer mit jedem Artikel zufrieden oder einer Meinung, aber ich bin so fair, dies nicht als Minus aufzuzeigen. Dann trete ich lieber mit dem zuständigen Redakteur in Verbindung und frage nach warum es so ist oder sein sollte. Dies kann man auch hier im Anglerboard hervorragend machen. Das vermeidet nämlich eine Menge Streit.

So ich denke, das ich alles habe.

Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es Zahlen zum AB-Magazin, die man Trendmäßig den o.G. Zahlen Gegenüberstellen könnte?
> Anzahl Clicks, Downloads oder sowas in der Art?



Sofern man Online- und Printzahlen überhaupt vergleichen kann, dazu folgendes:

Die Entwicklungszahlen vom Mag muss ich erst mal raussuchen, da das noch nicht so lange existiert wie das Board, habe ich dazu noch keine Entwicklungsstatistik angelegt(sind momentan ca. 30.000 Onlineleser/Monat laut Serverstatistik, dazu noch ca 600 - 800 Downloads als PDF pro Monat).

Dürfte sich bei der Steigerung aber ähnlich wie die Zahlen vom Anglerboard verhalten:  

Entwicklung Anglerboard vom Quartal 2/03 bis 2/05 
Mitglieder Anglerboard:  
+ 268% (momentan ca. 12.000, mit ca. 20 neuen täglich)
Besuche Anglerboard:   
+ 298% (jetzt ca. 1.600.000 Besuche pro Monat)


----------



## Cerfat (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> ich finde die Zeitschriften im allgemeinen verkommen immer mehr zum Strachrohr der Industrie . Viel Werbung , wenig Informationen und was die Test angeht , da vermisse ich immer mehr die Meinungen der "einfachen Angler " , meist sind es "Profis" die sich da zu Wort melden .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Und da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Siehe aktuelle Ausgabe "Rute & Rolle 11/05".

Auf Seite 20 kommt dann ein Bericht in der November-Ausgabe vom Brassenfang im Hochsommer, was soll so n Schmarm ?

Überschrift "Besser mit Browning"

Aber ganz dicke kommt es erst auf Seite 22, 3. Spalte. 

"Die Matchruten (Carboxy Bob Nudd Match von Browning) waren mindestens 4.50 oder 4.80 lang."

Da fangen die Preise doch mal gerade bei 250.00 EURO​an, falls ich mich nicht vertan hab. Da kann ich wirklich nur zusagen und wie @hornhechteutin das auch andeutete, welcher normale Angler hat solche Gerätschaften bzw. kann es sich leisten, ich nicht. 

Gelinde gesagt, der ganze Bericht ist kein Bericht sondern reine Werbung über 4 Seiten, für mich, voll für n A....h.

Genauso die ganzen Seiten über Zander. Als wenn ein jeder der da irgendwo herkommt/hinkommt, fängt anscheinend gleich immer diese Riesen von Zander. Fern jeglicher Realität, damit ist alles gesagt.


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Moin Moin ,
erst einmal : Nein Sven ich halte Dich nicht für einen Profi in dem Sinne wie ich es meinte :q . Mit Profis meine ich Die von der Industrie bezahlten Mitarbeiter . Aber das ist auch egal :q . Klar hast Du recht , das sich eine Zeitschrift irgendwie finazieren muß und da ist Werbung eben ein Mittel dazu , nur ist diese Werbung eben immer mehr in den letzten Jahren geworden . Und klar hast Du auch Recht , das eine Zeitschrift nie so aktuell sein kann wie das Internet , aber ich glaube auch , das sich dran was ändern kann , wenn es von den Zeitschriften erkannt wird und da verschlafen sie in meinen Augen die Zeit oder wollen es nicht sehen .


> Und jeder der normalen Angler kann einen Artikel für eine Zeitschrift verfassen. Die Redakteure sind froh um Hilfe bei Artikeln.



Dazu aber ein klare Nein . Ich habe da die Erfahrung gemacht , es den Redakteure egal ist , was der normale Angler denkt und dies nicht einmal sondern des öffteren . Kann Dir dazu gerne am 6.11 mehr dazu erzählen .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Ich kann da nichts negatives zu sagen Michael. Mich haben sie ernst genommen und unterstützt. So kam bei mir schnell das erste Treffen mit einem Redakteur zusammen. Aber ich höre mir gerne die Geschichte dazu am 06. an.

Sven


----------



## Pete (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

sven...der eine so, der andere so....kann mir vorstellen, dass deine buttlöffelgeschichte eben eher ein gern gesehener praxisbericht war....michael, ich weiß nicht, mit welcher geschichte du dich an die redaktionen gewendet hast...mit "gemeinsam angeln" oder der laichdorschgeschichte???? wenn eines davon stimmen sollte, kann ich dir nur sagen....dafür gibts (leider) (im moment) wohl noch keine echte lobby...ja, am besten is, man redet am 6.11. mal kurz drüber...(wenn uns die fische zeit dazu lassen)


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Moin Moin ,



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ja, am besten is, man redet am 6.11. mal kurz drüber...(wenn uns die fische zeit dazu lassen)


na aber nur ganz kurz will ich hoffen |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

12 Stunden

Sven


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Das Problem bei Zeitschriften ist für mich halt häufig einfach die Unglaubwürdigkeit, was nicht heissen soll das die Redakteure lügen. 

Wie gut ein Produkt wirklich ist lässt sich anhand eines "Testberichts" nicht mal ansatzweise abschätzen. Ich kann nämlich auch zu einem Haselnussstecken schreiben:
Liegt gut in der Hand, sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis etc. 

Hier im Internet stellt man ne Frage zu einem Produkt und bekommt 10 oder mehr Meinungen. Daraus kann man schon deutlicher ablesen ob das was taugt oder nicht - außerdem kennt man die "Meinungsschreiber" ja auch häufig persönlich und weiß dann häufig wieviel die Information wert ist. 

Genauso verhält es sich mit Reisezielen etc.


----------



## tidecutter (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

kann mich dem, was franz geschrieben hat, nur anschließen. als netter zeitvertreib mal zum abschalten sind manche zeitschriften ganz gut aber zur meinungsbildung oder gar zum abwägen von qualitäten von produkten sind sie unbrauchbar, weil in keinster weise objektiv. können sie auch garnicht sein und erwarte ich auch garnicht.
foren, in denen man länger dabei ist und man eher einschätzen kann, was man von geäußerten meinungen halten kann, sind dagegen gold wert. da kann solch eine zeitschrift nicht folgen.


----------



## darth carper (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Ich finde sogar, daß sich die Zeitungen in der letzten Zeit verbessert haben. Es stehen wieder mehr interessante Artikel drin. Man hat den Eindruck die Macher geben sich wieder mehr Mühe, eine gehaltvollere Zeitung zusammenzustellen und nicht nur die immer gleichen Artikel in unterschiedlichen Abständen wieder neu aufzulegen.

Was die Werbung betrifft, die muß sein, sonst könnten sich die Zeitungen nicht finanzieren. Besonders die in kleineren Auflagen erscheinenden Zeitungen wie z.B. der Carp Mirror könnten sonst nicht existieren.
Außerdem ist Werbung auch wichtig, weil sie auf neue Produkte hinweist. Ob man die dann kauft kann doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, die meisten von uns sind doch schon 3 x 7 Jahre alt.
Mich persönlich interessiert in den Artikeln auch, welche Geräte der Autor fischt und welche er für die jeweilige Angelart für geeignet hält.
Was mich stört sind Berichte die nur zur Eigenwerbung geschrieben werden, Artikel die eigentlich keinen Inhalt haben und das beworbene Produkt als das einzig Wahre darstellen.

Die Testberichte lese ich auch sehr gerne, weil ich mich immer für neues Gerät interessiere. Was ich davon glauben soll, kann man meistens schon aus dem Text sehen.Oftmals sind die "Testberichte" nur Abschriften aus dem Katalog. Es gibt aber auch sehr gute Testberichte, z.B. die Lesertests oder die Tests im "Raubfisch" oder im "Carp Mirror".

Insgesamt sollte man die Zeitungen nicht schlechter machen als sie sind. Auch in Zeiten des Internets sind sie für mich eine wichtige Informationsquelle. Nicht umsonst kaufe ich mir,außer den Zeitungen übers Fliegenfischen, jede auf dem Markt befindliche Angelzeitung.
Ein bißchen lesen hat auch noch niemandem geschadet.


----------



## Sveni90 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht im grunde steht doch in jeder zeitschrift das gleiche drin höchstens mal mehr werbung und zusätzliche berichte.


----------



## darth carper (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Auch die Angelzeitungen erfinden das Angeln nicht neu.
Natürlich stehen in den Zeitungen immer mal wieder ähnliche Berichte drin. Das hat dann aber mit saisonalen Angelarten, z.B. zum Ende der Raubfischschonzeit oder dem Beginn der Aalsaison zu tun.
Auch wenn es gerade mal wieder eine Modewelle gibt, befassen sich viele Artikel mit diesem Thema.
Trotzdem halte ich die Zeitungen immer noch für lesenswert.


----------



## Sveni90 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Ich lese genau den gleichen artikel a aus zeitschrift 1 in dem der zeitschrift 2 wieder.
Des stört mich immer


----------



## darth carper (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Damit muß man dann halt leben oder sich auf eine Zeitung beschränken.Ich kann jetzt aber nicht entscheiden,welche das bei mir wäre.

Ich bin sowieso mehr ein Freund der spezialisierten Zeitungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Interessant sind auch die AWA - Zahlen (Allensbacher Institut, da wird die Verbreitung von Zeitschriften "gemessen"):
Danach erreicht der Blinker mit einer verkauften Auflage von knapp über 80.000 angeblich 530.000 Leser, Fisch und Fang mit knapp über 63.000 verkauften Exemplaren soll damit 383.000 Leser erreichen.

Es muss also jeder Käufer sein Heft weiteren 6 - 7 Personen zur Verfügung stellen.

Da ich meine nicht weitergebe, muss ein anderer also schon sein Heft 13 - 14 mal weitergeben.


----------



## darth carper (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Das finde ich auch sehr interessant.
Ich gebe meine Hefte auch nicht weiter und ich kenne auch niemanden der das tut.
Irgendwer muß also seine Zeitschriften sehr sehr oft ausleihen.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*



> Irgendwer muß also seine Zeitschriften sehr sehr oft ausleihen.


ja eh klar  ich geb meine Zeitschriften auch nicht weiter.. kannste ja mal hochrechnen :q 

Wenn man einem Esel weisse Streifen draufmalt und sagt er ist jetzt ein Zebra, hat letztendlich weder der Esel noch der Bauer was davon


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Ich kenn ja die Parameter nicht, nach denen da gerechnet wird.
Wenn aber bei einem Angelverein ne Zeitschrit ausliegt oder eine in einem Lesezirkel oder so vertreten ist, kommen da schon Zahlen zu Stande.

Ob das im Durchschnitt aber 6 - 7 Leser pro verkauftem Heft sein können, das scheint mir persönlich doch etwas hoch.

Wobei man das ja nicht wissen kann, weil man wiegesagt die Parameter nicht klennt.


----------



## darth carper (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Es gibt ja auch Bibliotheken,welche die Zeitungen haben. Je nach Einzugsgebiet kommen dann schon ordentliche Zahlen zustande.


----------



## ruhrangler (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

moin die herren,

also ich habe gestern eine dvd mit nem 60 minuten bericht mit der behauptung über betrug vor allem in artikeln des blinkers bekommen.
dort wird ein hecht gezeigt der offensichtlich in mehreren ländern, von dem selben angler gefangen wurde, fotomontagen werden aufgedeckt, von bestechlichkeit ist die rede, und von schleichwerbung für überteuerte geräte.
sehr heftig, wenn auch nur die hälfte der vorwürfe wahr sein sollte, ist die leserverarsche nen hammer.
ich werde diese dvd am samstag beim friedfischtreffen in umlauf bringen.
wer interesse daran hat kann sich per pm mit mir in verbindung setzen !!!!!

LG aus dem pott


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Mit solchen Behauptungen wäre ich aber sehr vorsichtig, daher habe ich Dein Posting mal etwas "entschärft".
Bitte um Dein Verständnis!!


----------



## darth carper (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Das kann eigentlich nur ein Teil einer Profi Blinker DVD sein.
Ich glaube es stammt aus "Ohne Fortschritt keine Fische".
Das richtet sich aber mehr gegen einen bestimmten Autor dieser Zeitung.

Ist aber mal ganz interessant zu hören. Überhaupt sind die Tiraden des R.L. immer lustig. Wenn der sich heiß geredet hat, dann gibt es kein halten mehr.
Eigentlich ist das der Hauptgrund warum ich mir die Filme kaufe. 
Wer die alten Filme noch auf Video kennt, wird wissen was ich meine. 
Leider sind auf den später erschienenen DVD diese ganzen Szenen weggelassen worden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*



> Leider sind auf den später erschienenen DVD diese ganzen Szenen weggelassen worden.


Gab wahrscheinlich genügend Druck )


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Es muss also jeder Käufer sein Heft weiteren 6 - 7 Personen zur Verfügung stellen.



Also ich halte einen Durchschnitt von 2 Lesern pro Ausgabe , selbst wenn *einige* ihre Zeitschrift im Verein auslegen für realitischer .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## heinzrch (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

ich lese mehrere (eigentlich alle....) Angelzeitschriften. Wenn ich die Zeitschriften realistisch betrachte, bestehen sie zu 2/3 offen deklarierter und das restliche 1/3 zu unterschwelliger Werbung.
Besonders schwillt mir der Hals an, wenn mir jemand in einem Fachartikel ständig in Kursivschrift fett erzählt, daß ich jetzt die Rute xy und die Rolle yz mit der Schnur wasweißich verwenden muß.....Von dem dümmlichen Anglerdenglisch ganz abgesehen (Carp chair, Stuhl für Karpfen ?).
Besonders verarscht komme ich mir vor, wenn zu bestimmten Themen zur gleichen Zeit von denselben Autoren derselbe Artikel zeitgleich in verschiedenen Zeitschriften erscheint (Blinker - Angelwoche).
Ich werde mich ab nächstem Jahr auf zwei Zeitschriften (Fisch und Fang, Blinker) beschränken, und mir lieber mal das eine oder andere (oder beide...) Sonderheft oder Buch zulegen....


----------



## eiswerner (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Hallo,
also ich meine die meisten Aktionen sind Produktbezogen und sollen nur zum Kauf dieser Produkte anregen, ich bin nur Rute & Rolle Abonent weil ich meine bei der ists nicht so, ich war auch schon eine weile Tester bei denen und muss sagen das war gut und ich habs gerne gemacht#6 .


----------



## Nordangler (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Thomas ich muß doch noch etwas zu den Verkaufszahlen sagen. Dort schreibst du über einen deutlichen Rückgang des Blinkers. Es steht aber nicht dabei warum. Vieleicht hilft ja diese Antwort weiter.
Nach der Wende stiegt die Auflage des Blinkers auf knapp 125000 Hefte pro Monat. Kurz nach dieser Zeit kam die Schwesterzeitschrift Esox auf dem Markt. Ziel der Zeitschrift war, den Blinker in schmalerer Form und für weniger Geld anzubieten für die Kunden, die ein schwaches Portmaney hatten. Ca. 40 Seiten dieser Zeitschriften sind identisch. Dazu kamen ein Teil neuer Berichte.
Dieses Angebot nahmen ein Teil der Kunden gerne an. 
Heute schaut es dann so aus, das der Blinker knappe 85000 Stück-Auflagen hat und die Schwesternzeitschrift Esox ca. 35000 Stück im Monat. Ziehe ich beide zusammen komme ich immer noch auf 120000 Stück-Auflagen monatlich.
Damit hat die Blinker also keinen Verlust an Lesern sondern nur eine Verschiebung sprich Umstrukturierung der Leser. Der Jahrverlag hat also nur einen minimalen Verlust in den letzten Jahren gehabt.


Sven


----------



## THD (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Nur mal nebenbei: siehe Rute und Rolle November 05 S. 105
Halbseitige Werbung der Angel-Domäne, 4 x roter Button "nochmal 0 % Nachlass obendrauf[/COLOR]" und das schärfste am Ende: ein Ausschneidefeld mit:
GRATIS Coupon zum Ausschneiden Gegen Vorlage dieses Coupons erhalten Sie in unseren Filialen einen Händedruck von einem unserer Mitarbeiter"

Find ich große Klasse, richtet sich wohl im Allgemeinen gegen die Geiz ist geil Mentalität vieler Angler und im Speziellen gegen Werbung von A....i.

Sowas gefällt mir, die haben auf jeden Fall einen Kunden (wieder-)gewonnen.

p.s. R&R Abo, Blinker ca. 10 x/a, F&F und K&K 3 x /a.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

@ Nordangler:
Ich hab ja nur die beiden Zeitschriften Blinker und Fisch und Fang bei der Entwicklung verglichen, da diese Entwicklungen unterschiedlich sind.

Und auch Fisch und Fang hat mit dem Raubfisch die "abgespeckte" Version.

Ausserdem gibt es beim Blinker keinen "Einbruch nach der Wende" sondern eine stetige Abwärtsenwicklung seit dem Quartal 2/98 (is ja schon "etwas" nach der Wiedervereinigung), er erholte sich nochmal etwas im Quartal 1/01, danach gings dann auf die Stück für Stück aufs momentane Niveau.

Da werden mit Sicherheit andere Faktoren eher eine Rolle spielen wie zum Beispiel Kaufkraftrückgang, Internet etc., denn mit der Wende kamen ja auch 18 Millionen neue mögliche Leser mehr dazu.

Er hat auch momentan gerade knapp über 80.000 und keine 85.000 verkauften Exemplare, vom Esox liegen keine Zahlen vor.

Vielleicht erholt er sich auch je wieder etwas wie Fisch und Fang.


----------



## heinzrch (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

@Thomas: stimmt so nícht ganz: der Raubfisch ist zwar vom gleichen Verlag wie FF, aber der Inhalt ist eigenständig, also nicht wie bei ESOX eine  "Teilmenge" vom Blinker.
Wobei gerade der Raubfisch ein Paradebeispiel dafür ist, wie eine ehemals hervorragende Angelzeitschrift binnen weniger Jahre zu einem reinen Werbeträger degenerieren kann....
Bei Rute&Rolle glaube ich eine ähnliche Tendenz zu erkennen....
Kutter&Küste ist derzeit m.E. noch auf relativ hohem Niveau mit fachlich guten Artikeln und einem ausgewogenen Verhältnis von Lesestoff zu Werbung, mal sehen wie lange das so bleibt.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Ich muss mir ja Gott sei Dank nicht für die Verlage den Kopp zerbrechen ))

Die Zeitschriften werden alle immer (in welchem Maße auch immer) ihre Leserschaft haben.

Wieviel und welche bestimmen sie letztlich durch Inhalt und Aufmachung.


----------



## TinTin (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

moin, moin zusammen,
also ich muss als Neuling auch mal was dazu sagen.
Ich stehe als neu Angler vor den nix, wo bekomme Infos usw. und ich muss dazu sagen 
ich liebe es in Zeitschriften zu blättern......
Ich also los in Laden und mal geguckt was es so gibt, ok Blinker war mir natürlich bekannt und erst mal gekauft und ich sag mal für mich war es ok, ziemlich viele Themen kurz angeschnitten,
dann kam mir die F&F unter die Finger und muss sagen, sehr gute Aufmachung sehr gute Qualität und da ich schon mal ein Mini-Abo bestellt habe, natürlich wegen der DVD, gefiel mir das Heft noch besser und mit DVD ist der Preis auch ok.
Zur DVD sag ich lieber nicht so viel, könnte besser gemacht sein.
Aber in großen und ganzen finde ich die F&F nicht schlecht und werde mir sie mir wohl auch 
Abonnieren.
Gruß
Kay


----------



## Nordangler (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Ach Thomas wer sucht und liest ist klar im Vorteil.  Bist halt ein Schwabe.
;-)
Der Esox hat im Schnitt ein Verkauf von knapp 55000 Heften pro Monat. Sie wird überwiegend in den neuen Bundesländern vertrieben.

Und wie Heinzrch schon sagte, F&F, sowie Raubfisch sind 2 verschiedene Ausgaben, während Blinker und Esox im Prinzip ein und die selbe Zeitschrift sind. (Bruder und Schwester)Dann rechnen wir mal kurz. 81000 + 55000 sind 136000 Heft pro Monat.
Also könnte man sagen, das der Blinker sogar noch einen gewissen Zuwachs hat.
Aber denke daran Thomas. Ich habe dich auch als Schwabe lieb. ;-)  ;-)

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*

Ach ja habe noch etwas vergessen. 18 Millionen neue Bundesbürger sind nicht gleich 18 Millionen neue Leser.

Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Angelzeitschriften entwicklen sich unterschiedlich"*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Thomas wer sucht und liest ist klar im Vorteil.





			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> 18 Millionen neue Bundesbürger sind nicht gleich 18 Millionen neue Leser





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> 18 Millionen neue *mögliche* Leser]


Wo de recht hast, haste recht ))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------

